# Mission - perfect DIY faiyaz Cheulkar



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

I have been into DIY for Quite sometime, but mostly single flavor recipes. My backup eliquid was always 3% nic with Ry4 double at a 70/30 ratio. Doesn't require steeping, can take higher nic for MTL. 
Recently started with different single flavour recipes ad the results were not too good. But I have a principal- Ultimate utilization of resources/ zero waste policy. So used up the juices some of them still in my drawer to use. 
I am not a fan of losing money so never attempted with more than one flavors. 
I received some 10ml DIY eliquid from @RainstormZA to sample and I was amazed that DIY can give you some fantastic results. Plus there is a sale going on www.theflavourmill.co.za so it was impossible to resist. 
I prefer buying fruity juices and I am a big fan Nasty Juice bad blood and devils teeth and ultimately my aim is to make something that I like as much as these juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

My order :- 

Bavarian Cream (TPA)
Banana Cream (LA)
Caramel (CAP)
TFA Caramel
Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
Dragonfruit (TPA)
Fuji Apple (FA)
Kiwi Double(TFA)
Marshmallow(FW)
Red Touch (Strawberry)(FA)
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Strawberry (TPA)
Sweet Cream (TPA)
Sweetener/EM
Vanilla Custard (TPA)
Vanilla Swirl (TPA)
White Grape(FA)
FA Jamaican Rum
FW Hazelnut 2%
TFA Double Chocolate Clear
TFA Papaya
FA Lychee
TFA cantaloupe

some nic salts. I already have normal nic, PG and VG.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

What I am going to make :-

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (23/4/18)

All the besf @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Looking forward to hearing how they turn out!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (23/4/18)

Making single flavour DIY mixes is like limiting yourself to one spice in each dish you cook. So either salt or pepper or garlic or coriander, etc. I think you'll find these mixes a lot tastier than your single flavour juices.

Rather than Sucker Punch Clone, I would mix ID10-T's Mother of Dragon Milk. It's much the same idea but is a lot more recent:
2% TFA Bavarian Cream
2% TFA Vanilla Swirl
2% TFA Strawberry Ripe
7% TFA Dragonfruit

Particularly with today's gear, I think 7% Dragonfruit works a lot better than 14%.

You also have everything you need for skiddlz's God Milk:
3% TFA Bavarian Cream
3% TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
1% TFA Dragonfruit
4% TFA Strawberry
4% TFA Strawberry Ripe

Put it away for eight weeks to steep. Vape. Win. Rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Making single flavour DIY mixes is like limiting yourself to one spice in each dish you cook. So either salt or pepper or garlic or coriander, etc. I think you'll find these mixes a lot tastier than your single flavour juices.
> 
> Rather than Sucker Punch Clone, I would mix ID10-T's Mother of Dragon Milk. It's much the same idea but is a lot more recent:
> 2% TFA Bavarian Cream
> ...


I can confirm the god milk is absolutely amazing. been my adv for the last 4months

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Welcome to the rabbit hole, Faiyaz!

I agree with @RichJB - I started off with single flavours and ended up "baking" them from actual real life recipes that I know very well. 

Only way to get them right is to experiment as much as you can and follow known good juice recipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Put it away for eight weeks to steep. Vape. Win. Rinse and repeat.



Eight weeks !!! am not that patient. Will make a batch today and lock it away some place that I dont look very often.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (23/4/18)

Trust me, it's worth it. I mixed it and tried it at two weeks: good but not stellar. Tried it again at a month, still good but I couldn't see what the fuss was about. Left it another month and tried it at eight weeks. Bam. Jackpot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (23/4/18)

I agree with Rich on the Sucker Punch Clone vs Mother of Dragon's Milk.

I preferred the latter, but everyone's palate is different, so maybe mix up both?

For what it is worth, even with "only" 7% Dragon Fruit in the Mother of Dragon's Milk it is still very much in your face Dragon Fruit and I think it could possibly be turned down more and still remain a good vape. Of course it is ID10-T's recipe and it is I who is probably the idiot  so take that bit from whence it comes, but - at 14% in the Sucker Punch Clone - I definitely found it too much....

Good luck with your mixes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

the first batch, not patient and I want to try these so have put it in a yogurt maker for 6 hours, which maintains the temperature around 50 degree. Will keep shaking it every 30 mins or so. Or should I leave it for more time ???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

a batch of Mother of Dragon's Milk and skiddlz's God Milk as suggested by @RichJB . Will give it a hot water bath, a good shake and off it will go in the cup board.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

All are 50 ml, no nic added as of now as once suggested by @Moerse Rooikat, will let it steep and then add the nic after tasting it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/4/18)

Great to see @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Go for it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Just read a old post from @KZOR what he does to mix :- 

*What I do :*
1) Mix up a DIY batch in my 250ml glass beaker. and
2) Place it on my hotplate/stirrer. Both functions active.
3) When I see the first sign of steam then I turn off my hotplate and continue stirring for almost 4 hours.
4) Pour in 50ml bottles but I "Bill Haley" each. (i.e. shake rattle and roll)
5) Fill the washbasin with warm water and let the bottles stand in it till ejuice is clear.
6) Vape the crap out of it.

My question is the beakers dont have lids, so does that mean if you are heat mixing the juice the lid should be open ???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> the first batch, not patient and I want to try these so have put it in a yogurt maker for 6 hours, which maintains the temperature around 50 degree. Will keep shaking it every 30 mins or so. Or should I leave it for more time ???
> 
> View attachment 130077


So took it out of the yogurt maker last night and tasted it. All the juices were yuks. Not bad but the flavours were all confusing and different with every puff. 
Oh that's why u steep them. Will leave this batch to steep for atleast 7 days. 
Or might just bring it along to the cape town vape meet for everyone to taste and comment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Just found this website.... I can now save a fortune on those bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So took it out of the yogurt maker last night and tasted it. All the juices were yuks. Not bad but the flavours were all confusing and different with every puff.
> Oh that's why u steep them. Will leave this batch to steep for atleast 7 days.
> Or might just bring it along to the cape town vape meet for everyone to taste and comment.


The milk/cream-based juices need to steep for even more than 7 days before they'll stop tasting shit. Especially the Mother's Milk (and its spinoffs) need 3 weeks before they taste the way they're supposed to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So took it out of the yogurt maker last night and tasted it. All the juices were yuks. Not bad but the flavours were all confusing and different with every puff.
> Oh that's why u steep them. Will leave this batch to steep for atleast 7 days.
> Or might just bring it along to the cape town vape meet for everyone to taste and comment.



You will soon enough realise that the hocus pocus to speed up the steeping process is, well, hocus pocus...

Steampot/yoghurt maker, warm bath, streathing, breathing, microwave, rice, boot of the car, tumble drier, under the armpit, etc will not miraculously cut your steep time in half. Sure, you can get an indication of what the juice may taste like using a hot plate and stirrer but it is by no means fully steeped. 

Your only friend for steeping is time...period. I can, with a great degree of certainty, guarantee that every (seasoned) DIY'er on this, and any other, forum will agree and attest to this.

A way to counter this is to stagger your juice making by mixing a couple of recipes a week and not all at once. This means that you will have juice coming into it's completed steep period on a weekly bases thereby ensuring a consistent supply.

If you have not yet done so, have a look @RichJB 's DIY Primer - steeping is covered on page 13. 


Good luck and shout if you get stuck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> You will soon enough realise that the hocus pocus to speed up the steeping process is, well, hocus pocus...
> 
> Steampot/yoghurt maker, warm bath, streathing, breathing, microwave, rice, boot of the car, tumble drier, under the armpit, etc will not miraculously cut your steep time in half. Sure, you can get an indication of what the juice may taste like using a hot plate and stirrer but it is by no means fully steeped.
> 
> ...


Exactly, many of us have done the hocus pocus and spent money on all sorts of devices just to realise this to be true.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> You will soon enough realise that the hocus pocus to speed up the steeping process is, well, hocus pocus...
> 
> Steampot/yoghurt maker, warm bath, streathing, breathing, microwave, rice, boot of the car, tumble drier, under the armpit, etc will not miraculously cut your steep time in half. Sure, you can get an indication of what the juice may taste like using a hot plate and stirrer but it is by no means fully steeped.
> 
> ...


A noob question. As a new DIYer, what do I do in the meantime, I mean is there any suggestions on shake bake recipes that I can try in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> A noob question. As a new DIYer, what do I do in the meantime, I mean is there any suggestions on shake bake recipes that I can try in the meantime.



I vape the peppermint crisp clone on the same day - actually needs no steeping as it's the cream that blends it very well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I vape the peppermint crisp clone on the same day - actually needs no steeping as it's the cream that blends it very well.



Well, you know what the next question is going to be...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> A noob question. As a new DIYer, what do I do in the meantime, I mean is there any suggestions on shake bake recipes that I can try in the meantime.



Generally, simple fruit recipes calls for shorter steep times, generally an overnight rest, to get the flavours to settle down a bit.
I, alas, do not make any of these but this one is good on day 2 but gets better over time..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (24/4/18)

Just got everything to mix Doug's awesome sauce, can't wait to try it.
@Faiyaz Cheulkar if you anywhere near a plastics for africa you could also get these at R1.90 for bottle and R1.90 for cap 50ml. I use the glass jars to mix and steep also available there at R7.90 and I have as recommended by @RichJB 200ml of both the recipes mentioned in his post above steeping, only 3 days so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (24/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Just got everything to mix Doug's awesome sauce, can't wait to try it.
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you anywhere near a plastics for africa you could also get these at R1.90 for bottle and R1.90 for cap 50ml. I use the glass jars to mix and steep also available there at R7.90 and I have as recommended by @RichJB 200ml of both the recipes mentioned in his post above steeping, only 3 days so far.
> 
> View attachment 130141


I really like Doug's Awesome Sauce a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Just got everything to mix Doug's awesome sauce, can't wait to try it.
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar if you anywhere near a plastics for africa you could also get these at R1.90 for bottle and R1.90 for cap 50ml. I use the glass jars to mix and steep also available there at R7.90 and I have as recommended by @RichJB 200ml of both the recipes mentioned in his post above steeping, only 3 days so far.
> 
> View attachment 130141



Thanks for the tip, there is one about 30 mins drive from where I am. I can also save around 100 bucks that the website will charge for delivery.
What is the capacity of the glass jar ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My order :-
> 
> Bavarian Cream (TPA)
> Banana Cream (LA)
> ...


Damn, no wonder I couldn't get any stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My order :-
> 
> Bavarian Cream (TPA)
> Banana Cream (LA)
> ...


Damn, no wonder I couldn't get any stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Damn, no wonder I couldn't get any stock.



 saw the prices and couldn't stop myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> saw the prices and couldn't stop myself.


Same here. My problem is that I walk in between the shelves here in TFM. Need this, need this, also want this, and this, can possibly whip something up with this and this...... 

You get the picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks for the tip, there is one about 30 mins drive from where I am. I can also save around 100 bucks that the website will charge for delivery.
> What is the capacity of the glass jar ??


125ml and 250ml. Think it was about a rand more for the larger one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (24/4/18)

Dont know why i do it but i only steep in glass. Just like how coke tastes better in a 1.25l glass bottle or maybe im just thinking too much into it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Dont know why i do it but i only steep in glass. Just like how coke tastes better in a 1.25l glass bottle or maybe im just thinking too much into it


Read somewhere that the Coke in glass bottles is the old recipe which they needed to change when starting to use plastic bottles. Not sure if this is the truth but does sound plausible.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Same here. My problem is that I walk in between the shelves here in TFM. Need this, need this, also want this, and this, can possibly whip something up with this and this......
> 
> You get the picture



Yes, this is exactly the reason why my wife comes with me when I go to a vape shop

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

Thanks for the tip again @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (26/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Making single flavour DIY mixes is like limiting yourself to one spice in each dish you cook. So either salt or pepper or garlic or coriander, etc. I think you'll find these mixes a lot tastier than your single flavour juices.
> 
> Rather than Sucker Punch Clone, I would mix ID10-T's Mother of Dragon Milk. It's much the same idea but is a lot more recent:
> 2% TFA Bavarian Cream
> ...


8 weeks for God milk?? Well that explains a lot. Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (26/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Read somewhere that the Coke in glass bottles is the old recipe which they needed to change when starting to use plastic bottles. Not sure if this is the truth but does sound plausible.
> 
> Regards


The small glass bottles of coke that you still get here and there, to my understanding was cokes way of making a Coke affordable to everyone. Price was lower on them (reason why many restaurants used them) and they were returnable so your next coke is cheaper.
Don't know how true this is though but it's a nice thought.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> The small glass bottles of coke that you still get here and there, to my understanding was cokes way of making a Coke affordable to everyone. Price was lower on them (reason why many restaurants used them) and they were returnable so your next coke is cheaper.
> Don't know how true this is though but it's a nice thought.



Yeah that's correct. Some shops make you pay the deposit and then you return them for it. I wish they'd stop using plastic bottles - it's bad for our environment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 8 weeks for God milk?? Well that explains a lot. Thanks @RichJB



Haha at least we don't have to wait 8 weeks to eat food

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (26/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha at least we don't have to wait 8 weeks to eat food


If my food tasted like my almost no steep Gods milk I'd probably wait the 8 weeks. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks for the tip again @Bulldog
> View attachment 130310


And this one. 


I told my wife it's for planting the garden seeds that we got at checkers the other day

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Read somewhere that the Coke in glass bottles is the old recipe which they needed to change when starting to use plastic bottles. Not sure if this is the truth but does sound plausible.
> 
> Regards


They reduced the amount of carbonation they do because plastic bottles can't take as much pressure that a glass bottle can take. That's why it tastes different. The formula they use has not been changed for ages (at least that's what they said in a documentary I saw).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> And this one.
> View attachment 130337
> 
> I told my wife it's for planting the garden seeds that we got at checkers the other day
> View attachment 130338



She is so going to kill you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/4/18)

My delivery for new concentrates didn't come through. I guess will have to wait till Monday or worst case Wednesday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/4/18)

what you gonna mix ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/4/18)

vicTor said:


> what you gonna mix ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/4/18)

Got high hopes for the nasty juice clone and Mikes melons.
That name is funny "Mike`s melons"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (28/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 130440



awesome, get to it !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Early morning Delivery from the flavour mill, most of them were ordered because they were on specials. Will have to check which recipe it fits into.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

2 lemon Sicily what was I thinking ? @RichJB what recipe this is used in, I had used the DIY primer - 'most used' concentrate list when I was ordering this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 130440


I'm also intending on mixing Mike's Melons and have already mixed up some Pychee which is busy steeping.

Please share you thoughts on both once you have vaped them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> I'm also intending on mixing Mike's Melons and have already mixed up some Pychee which is busy steeping.
> 
> Please share you thoughts on both once you have vaped them.


The concentrates for those recipes are still on the way, may be I will receive it on Wednesday or Thursday. Will definitely post my thoughts once I make it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/4/18)

Tried making a few twisted coils today. Will use these for a while before jumping on to the next step. Twisted some titanium, SS and kanthal ribbon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (30/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> 2 lemon Sicily what was I thinking ? @RichJB what recipe this is used in, I had used the DIY primer - 'most used' concentrate list when I was ordering this.



3112 recipes on ATF. Knock yourself out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/5/18)

Just tasted the Bonnie's nana cream, the banana comes weak but I guess that's because I used TFA banana cream instead of la.
Just learnt that if u are using a flavour from a different company u have to use it according to the recommended %.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

Expecting Flavours from eliquid concentrates.co.za to be delivered tomorrow, 6 batches to be made and one extra batch of nana cream with proper ingredients.
This time no funny business of heating, the mixes will get a label and go straight to my "steeping closet"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

Just tasted Swak, something is missing it doesn't feel full, flavours are not coming out like I expected, and the after taste is like I am vaping only glycerine. May be a little sweetener ?? Or menthol ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Just tasted Swak, something is missing it doesn't feel full, flavours are not coming out like I expected, and the after taste is like I am vaping only glycerine. May be a little sweetener ?? Or menthol ??


You might like this mix a buddy of mine made, I vaped it as a ADV for about three months. I just do not use the Marshmellow, I hate marshmallow and Cotton candy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mofat786 (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 130764





Dietz said:


> You might like this mix a buddy of mine made, I vaped it as a ADV for about three months. I just do not use the Marshmellow, I hate marshmallow and Cotton candy


Where did u order those from, i order from tfm wanting to know how long they take to deliver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Where did u order those from, i order from tfm wanting to know how long they take to deliver


How do you mean? I normally get all my Concentrates from BLCK Vapour, They have awesome service and Always have stock of what I want. Shipping can be overnight depending on selected option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/5/18)

Dietz said:


> You might like this mix a buddy of mine made, I vaped it as a ADV for about three months. I just do not use the Marshmellow, I hate marshmallow and Cotton candy


Which seems to originate from this recipe, which I mixed and it is very good. I decreased the Marshmallow to 1.0%.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Andre said:


> Which seems to originate from this recipe, which I mixed and it is very good. I decreased the Marshmallow to 1.0%.


Yes its from that recipe! I really enjoy this one too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

Dietz said:


> You might like this mix a buddy of mine made, I vaped it as a ADV for about three months. I just do not use the Marshmellow, I hate marshmallow and Cotton candy


Will make a batch today. What's the steep time for this one ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Where did u order those from, i order from tfm wanting to know how long they take to deliver


It's from eliquidconcentrates.co.za.
I ordered on Friday, they delivered it today(Wednesday) but it was a long weekend so not there fault. I am guessing that it was picked up by courier on Monday, Tuesday was a public holiday again, delivered on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Will make a batch today. What's the steep time for this one ??


Up to you, For me 7 days or longer, But I have Shake and vaped it and still Prefer a minimum of 3 days Though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mofat786 (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's from eliquidconcentrates.co.za.


Got u bud thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

If I want to add a sweetener do I have to reduce any other flavours in the receipe ?? I have the following 
CAP Super Sweet
TFA sweetener

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If I want to add a sweetener do I have to reduce any other flavours in the receipe ?? I have the following
> CAP Super Sweet
> TFA sweetener


Im not to sure as I already remove the Marshmallow, Maby @Andre can advise here?
Personally I think I would lower the Marshmallow and add the sweetner, Marshmallow also gives a toasted sugary taste for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> If I want to add a sweetener do I have to reduce any other flavours in the receipe ?? I have the following
> CAP Super Sweet
> TFA sweetener





Dietz said:


> Im not to sure as I already remove the Marshmallow, Maby @Andre can advise here?
> Personally I think I would lower the Marshmallow and add the sweetner, Marshmallow also gives a toasted sugary taste for me.


This recipe (with the Marshmallow at 1.0%) requires no sweetener for my taste - in fact I added 0.25 % Sour to make it a bit less sweet for my taste. But, tastes differ - so I would advise you to not add any sweetener when mixing. Only add it after you have tasted it the first time and think you want it sweeter. CAP Super Sweet is twice as sweet as TFA Sweetener. If you need sweetener, add CAP Super Sweet at around 0.25% and the TFA one at around 0.5%, to start off with. Oh, no need to reduce the other ingredients if you add sweetener.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

thanks @Andre and @Dietz , the TFA sweetner did the trick. Its a lot better now. 
However its not as fragrant(May be not the right word) as the commercial juices, I am used to nasty juice devils teeth, the flavour just floods your mouth, Do they use anything special in their mixes ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thanks @Andre and @Dietz , the TFA sweetner did the trick. Its a lot better now.
> However its not as fragrant(May be not the right word) as the commercial juices, I am used to nasty juice devils teeth, the flavour just floods your mouth, Do they use anything special in their mixes ???


I mean no offense to any one or any juice but Most juices that everyone raves about tastes like it has 18% Sweetner in it Maby try more sweetner for a More "Commercial" profile? Just keep in mind the more sweetner the shorter lifespan if Wick/wire you have before it gunks up and sucks.

There are other additives that you can start to explore but I have note used most of them, just ask around Im sure these guys will help out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thanks @Andre and @Dietz , the TFA sweetner did the trick. Its a lot better now.
> However its not as fragrant(May be not the right word) as the commercial juices, I am used to nasty juice devils teeth, the flavour just floods your mouth, Do they use anything special in their mixes ???


As @Dietz said above. You should quickly adapt to less sweetener and prefer is thus.

If you did not add the Marshmallow - it would have made a difference, adding body and mouthfeel and a bit more sweet. If you find a DIY juices not flavourful enough, you could add around +20% of each and every concentrate. This is best done after you have tasted the original recipe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Andre said:


> As @Dietz said above. You should quickly adapt to less sweetener and prefer is thus.
> 
> If you did not add the Marshmallow - it would have made a difference, adding body and mouthfeel and a bit more sweet. If you find a DIY juices not flavourful enough, you could add around +20% of each and every concentrate. This is best done after you have tasted the original recipe.


Now I'm sitting here, reading this over and over and I can't make up my mind if you're being serious @Andre ...about the 20% not the sweetner and marshmallow points.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 130440


This caught my eye, I am a big fan of using Excel for everything. If you don't mind sharing I'll trade you mine?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

I don't want to talk on behalf of Andre but I think he means +20% of the recipe amount, not the flavour. So if you had a flavour at 4%, you'd add 20% of 4% = 0.8% for 4.8% total. Not that you'd add another 20% for 24% total.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't want to talk on behalf of Andre but I think he means +20% of the recipe amount, not the flavour. So if you had a flavour at 4%, you'd add 20% of 4% = 0.8% for 4.8% total. Not that you'd add another 20% for 24% total.


Thanks @RichJB still new to this so I try and follow the advice from the more experienced guys...which means I almost doubled my blckvapor order after reading @Andre s post, specially since I ordered the flavours to mix up the Bowdens Mate clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't want to talk on behalf of Andre but I think he means +20% of the recipe amount, not the flavour. So if you had a flavour at 4%, you'd add 20% of 4% = 0.8% for 4.8% total. Not that you'd add another 20% for 24% total.


Thanks for the heads up, I did think it's for the amount of flavour but then I added 2% sweetener in the eliquid calculator to give me the weight needed. Then calculated the rest by the method u told.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> This caught my eye, I am a big fan of using Excel for everything. If you don't mind sharing I'll trade you mine?


More than happy to send it to u. My list is only around 15 recipe right now. 
What I am trying to do is eventually track everything using a excel sheet -list of flavour, mixes and their steep time, quantity, date of purchase, cost, amount used. Then may be a pivot to sort the list and track the most used concentrates etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> More than happy to send it to u. My list is only around 15 recipe right now.
> What I am trying to do is eventually track everything using a excel sheet -list of flavour, mixes and their steep time, quantity, date of purchase, cost, amount used. Then may be a pivot to sort the list and track the most used concentrates etc.


Perfect...exactly what I'm planning as well. I only have 7 recipies on mine, you'll see how the formulas are set up. Included vg/pg and nic as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> More than happy to send it to u. My list is only around 15 recipe right now.
> What I am trying to do is eventually track everything using a excel sheet -list of flavour, mixes and their steep time, quantity, date of purchase, cost, amount used. Then may be a pivot to sort the list and track the most used concentrates etc.



Why don't you just download and use Juice Calculator? It does all that for you. Flavour name, vendor purchased from, purchase date, amount purchased, cost, amount left, etc. This is the page that opens for each flavour:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Why don't you just download and use Juice Calculator? It does all that for you. Flavour name, vendor purchased from, purchase date, amount purchased, cost, amount left, etc. This is the page that opens for each flavour:
> 
> View attachment 130908


Not a phone App version maybe? Wait I'll search.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/5/18)

RichJB said:


> Why don't you just download and use Juice Calculator? It does all that for you. Flavour name, vendor purchased from, purchase date, amount purchased, cost, amount left, etc. This is the page that opens for each flavour:
> 
> View attachment 130908


My excuse is :- I dont have a job and need to keep my excel skills up to date .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My excuse is :- I dont have a job and need to keep my excel skills up to date .


Amen to that, Bro. I also use excel for a lot of stuff too. Keeps me up to date too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (3/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My excuse is :- I dont have a job and need to keep my excel skills up to date .


I love me some excel too.... BUT.... I just don't see the point of trying to replicate what is already a banging piece of software [The one @RichJB referenced above].

Not only does it do that but it:

tracks all your steeping recipes
allows you to rate recipes
allows you to categorise them
calculates the cost per bottle of juice you mix up
keeps track of inventory levels and easily allows you to add them to your shopping cart
allows you to make notes about ingredients and recipes
has a few built in tools like how to adjust nic level of an already made juice etc
color codes recipes depending on if you have sufficient stock to make them or not
keeps a running history of already made recipes
and
and
and
I really wouldn't want to be without it as a DIY'er.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (3/5/18)

I like the "Storage location" window. I am tempted to type in "Warehouse B2, Row A7, Shelf G5, Bin 23". I dunno, "in the seedling trays where all the other concentrates are" sounds a bit n00bish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Today's mix

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/5/18)

Finally made something that I am somewhat satisfied with, added some cap french vanilla to the "just turkish" recipe and it has turned out great. Needs steeping but will make a bigger batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Now I'm sitting here, reading this over and over and I can't make up my mind if you're being serious @Andre ...about the 20% not the sweetner and marshmallow points.


Yes, as @RichJB said. I add 20 % to each concentrate percentage. E.g. if the recipe asks for a flavour at 4.5 %, I will add 20% to bring it to 5.4%. And so on for each concentrate. The important principle is that your mix must stay proportional to the original recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (5/5/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar blck vapor states which concentrates have alcohol in them. So keep that in mind when ordering. Just found that out recently

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Armed (5/5/18)

Good luck with DIY. Watching this thread to get recipe ideas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/5/18)

Weekend mixing time

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/5/18)

All done and going straight for steeping. 
Made a few testers with turkish flavour, will share recipe if its any good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> All done and going straight for steeping.
> Made a few testers with turkish flavour, will share recipe if its any good.
> View attachment 131080


That looks like it was a heck of a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That looks like it was a heck of a lot of fun.


Absolutely, three hours of fun, but now comes the difficult part, the wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Absolutely, three hours of fun, but now comes the difficult part, the wait


Oh the wait....that could be the title to the Vapers sad song mixed tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Just tasted the Bonnie's nana cream, the banana comes weak but I guess that's because I used TFA banana cream instead of la.
> Just learnt that if u are using a flavour from a different company u have to use it according to the recommended %.



Yes, and this needs a good steep to fully develop. TFA Banana Cream requires 2 weeks minimum to fully shine. Put it away and try it in a couple of weeks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/5/18)

It's was time to change the wick anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/5/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar think it's time I "sample" some of those

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/5/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar think it's time I "sample" some of those


Anytime bro, I am not too far from u

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/5/18)

I just re-tasted snowy fuji, the steep has definitely helped. It's been more than two weeks, now can feel the apple and caramel blended and giving an excellent mouth feel. Will continue to vape this and make another batch too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/5/18)

Bombies nana cream ( with TFA banana cream instead of LA) gave a bitter after taste in my radar RDA, but when tried it in my obs engine, the flavours come out really well. Won't make another batch with TFA banana cream though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Bombies nana cream ( with TFA banana cream instead of LA) gave a bitter after taste in my radar RDA, but when tried it in my obs engine, the flavours come out really well. Won't make another batch with TFA banana cream though.


I loved Bombies nana cream and I remember trying a few clone recipes but none came close to the original. Which have you tried?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What I am going to make :-
> View attachment 130071


This one. I dint have la banana cream so I made it with TFA banana cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (8/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I loved Bombies nana cream and I remember trying a few clone recipes but none came close to the original. Which have you tried?


please let me know which recipe you used... the one i made up was barely vapeable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (9/5/18)

Armed said:


> please let me know which recipe you used... the one i made up was barely vapeable


I cannot for the life of me remember, it was 4 or so years ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

Made a DIY magnetic stirrer. Time to buy some beakers and a magnetic stirrer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Made a DIY magnetic stirrer. Time to buy some beakers and a magnetic stirrer



Yeah man!! Thats working great, Now just add a proper stirrer bar and you are sorted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

The air needs somewhere to go. Has the box got air vents?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (10/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I cannot for the life of me remember, it was 4 or so years ago


LOl. no prob brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The air needs somewhere to go. Has the box got air vents?


No holes yet. I close the box and seals the air inside so I think it's just circulating the air inside. But next, I am going to cut the blades off the fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/5/18)

Clone dead rabbit and goon and plenty of wire and cotton to last 12 months. 
I will break-fast, Salah and I am the going to start trying each and everyone of this( try my best)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

Finally found some wide bore needles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/6/18)

How's the clones performing?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> How's the clones performing?


Pretty good, definitely an upgrade on the radar RDA. Dint use the original so cannot compare but it's definitely worth the price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Pretty good, definitely an upgrade on the radar RDA. Dint use the original so cannot compare but it's definitely worth the price.



Hmm, toying with the idea of getting some clones to test as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

I apologise for my ignorance but what are you doing with wide bore needles?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I apologise for my ignorance but what are you doing with wide bore needles?


Mixing and measuring small quantities or refilling pods. The thin needles doesn't suck VG or high VG juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Hmm, toying with the idea of getting some clones to test as well


U are welcome to drop by my house to try them before u buy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/6/18)

Sounds like a plan, if we don't meet up at the next meet first

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

love your avatar @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Sounds like a plan, if we don't meet up at the next meet first


I am waiting eagerly for the vape meet. My plan is to taste all the DIY juices made by you all, hopefully this time we can have a longer meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am waiting eagerly for the vape meet. My plan is to taste all the DIY juices made by you all, hopefully this time we can have a longer meet.



LOL, only started mixing again today actually. Difficult when you can't sample taste your own random concoctions. Will see what I have ready by the time the meet comes around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/6/18)

Finally took out the mixes I made and added nic to it.
Did taste them before adding nic, I am surprised with the outcome, most juices are completely different now.
Will keep them overnight and let's hope the nic doesn't screw up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/7/18)

The bombies nana cream has gone through an amazing transformation after a 2 months steep. I made two versions of it, one with LA banana cream and one with TFA banana cream. The TFA one which was tasting awful is now just yummy, the LA one is too perfumy still. 
Mixed a batch of 170ml(limited ingredients) and kept it aside for steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The bombies nana cream has gone through an amazing transformation after a 2 months steep. I made two versions of it, one with LA banana cream and one with TFA banana cream. The TFA one which was tasting awful is now just yummy, the LA one is too perfumy still.
> Mixed a batch of 170ml(limited ingredients) and kept it aside for steeping.



Yes, she’s a steeper! One of few ‘old school’ recipes which still works well with modern gear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/3/19)

A diy project after a long long time. 
I wanted backup power for my fiber CPE and router and dint wanted to go the inverter route because it's a waste of power. So decided to make this. 
So got a 6v 3.2ah battery. Router connected direct to the battery and CPE through the buck converter.
6v for the router



12v for the CPE (raycore device)



All working good !



But its not a automated setup, still have to plug everything when the power goes of and have to charge the batteries

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (22/3/19)

Thats great @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
How long does this setup keep your routers going for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/3/19)

Silver said:


> Thats great @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> How long does this setup keep your routers going for?


should last for 6 hours theoretically, but havent had a chance to test it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> should last for 6 hours theoretically, but havent had a chance to test it.



Eskom will provide you with the opportunity very soon. They are very good at that.

Wow, eggs at R 27.99. Must get some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wow, eggs at R 27.99. Must get some.



Those Castles look like a better deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

